# ss commuter bikes



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

im thinking of getting a commuter bike. I like the redline 925 because it comes with fenders and seems like a great out of the box bike. are there any other bikes similar that i should have on my radar. I like 29ers over 26er but would be willing to try a 26er. thanks guys


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

BigE610 said:


> im thinking of getting a commuter bike. I like the redline 925 because it comes with fenders and seems like a great out of the box bike. are there any other bikes similar that i should have on my radar. I like 29ers over 26er but would be willing to try a 26er. thanks guys


the 925 would be a great bike.
I've racked up 143 miles this month on this


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

nice. bike. Im really leaning towards the 925 as a dedicated commuter. I have a gf rig and really like the ss but want something with fenders and a little cheaper so i dont feel bad for beating it up on the roads. I also like how it comes with everything in the price. things are kinda crazy right now in my family and i dont have time to shop around for odds and ends. thanks for the reply


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Normbilt said:


> the 925 would be a great bike.
> I've racked up 143 miles this month on this


WOW! I REALLY REALLY REALLY like that bike. Almost a perfect combo of classic style, high quality components and single-speed hipness!!!!

Is that a build up YOU did, or is that stock?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Imo*



BigE610 said:


> im thinking of getting a commuter bike. I like the redline 925 because it comes with fenders and seems like a great out of the box bike. are there any other bikes similar that i should have on my radar. I like 29ers over 26er but would be willing to try a 26er. thanks guys


the 925 is a commuter specific bike. The parts are OK for the price point. I had one and ended up swapping the frame out for a on one ill pompino and also swapping out for lighter parts. I really liked the simplicity ie: nimble handling, and it hauled A$S big time. .


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

BigE610 said:


> im thinking of getting a commuter bike. I like the redline 925 because it comes with fenders and seems like a great out of the box bike. are there any other bikes similar that i should have on my radar. I like 29ers over 26er but would be willing to try a 26er. thanks guys


Raleigh One Way
Steelwool Tweed
Voodoo Agwe
Novara Transfer
Marin Hamilton
Surly CrossCheck
Bianchi San Jose
Masi Soulville
Salsa Casseroll
Swobo Sanchez
Kona Dr. Fine
Gary Fisher Triton
Trek Soho
KHS Urban Uno

I really liked the look and specs of the Raleigh, but the frame was too small. The Steelwool wasn't available when I finally purchased my Agwe. I got the Agwe because of price and big tires with fender.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm looking for something similar, I'm thinking of building something with this frameset, a cheapo SS wheelset and some leftover MTB parts. With what already have I think I can get it done for a bit under $400.

I tried to get some help on this in the road bike forums but they're not all that helpful over there.


----------



## gabeiac (Jul 3, 2009)

Has any one tried the Jamis Beatnik?


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've never heard of it, but it's not bad looking for $400. I might look into it. I think it has a few too many Jamis graphics though


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

I guess you could always go to walmart -

[http://prollyisnotprobably.com/2010/03/walmarts_700c_mens_mongoose_ca.php


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Homebrew7 said:


> I guess you could always go to walmart -
> 
> [http://prollyisnotprobably.com/2010/03/walmarts_700c_mens_mongoose_ca.php


HaHa! I saw that the other day!

It might be worth it just to ride around and piss off the Hipsters but I guess it's only a matter of time before hipsters start riding them "ironically"!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

The verdict still isn't in as to whether "fixed-speed" means fixed gear or single speed freewheel, though it's probably the later.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

thats actually not a bad option for a winter bike here in chicago. although i like a free wheel.

I am actually looking at a Kona Smoke 29. Not a single speed but looks like a good commuter for the money. not a single speed but can me made into one right.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

OP- I bought a 925 for my dad a few years ago. It is a really good bike. Well mannered and smooth. The fenders and tire clearances are a huge plus. I would say that the downsides are that it is a bit more relaxed than other fixed gears, so it isn't as nimble or as fast, but that may not be a downside for you. You also might be able to squeeze some 32mm cross tires in there without fenders. 

Rusty904- Nothing against the Scrambler- it is a solid bike for commuting, but you can get a complete bike KiloTT from bikes direct for that much. I haven't thrown a leg over one, but I've heard good things and my friend loves his.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

umarth said:


> OP- I bought a 925 for my dad a few years ago. It is a really good bike. Well mannered and smooth. The fenders and tire clearances are a huge plus. I would say that the downsides are that it is a bit more relaxed than other fixed gears, so it isn't as nimble or as fast, but that may not be a downside for you. You also might be able to squeeze some 32mm cross tires in there without fenders.
> 
> Rusty904- Nothing against the Scrambler- it is a solid bike for commuting, but you can get a complete bike KiloTT from bikes direct for that much. I haven't thrown a leg over one, but I've heard good things and my friend loves his.


Yeah, I may just do that or something like it that can clear tires that are a bit bigger. Do you think the TT could fit 28c?

I'd rather have it than the WT or the equivalent Windsor,


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

My Soma Rush fits 28mm tires, and I assume that most bikes can. I've heard that a Kilo sans front brake (not recommended, ever) can fit fenders. 28mm should work. You will likely have toe overlap.

I might prefer a WT (a bit of a flip for me) because it has the eyelets and clearance for fenders and racks. Great for commuting and touring. Swap out a chainring, get a bigger cog and use it for monstercross. Or nothing and haul balls to the bar/work.



rusty904 said:


> Yeah, I may just do that or something like it that can clear tires that are a bit bigger. Do you think the TT could fit 28c?
> 
> I'd rather have it than the WT or the equivalent Windsor,


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah toe overlap was a bit of a concern when I first saw this bike. It might be a problem for me b/c maneuvering on campus requires a lot of low speed, super tight turns.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just found this pic in another forum, the toe overlap might kill this bike for me.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I built up a Kogswell PR frame as a SS/fixed commuter recently. It's a great bike. They're going away but coming back under new management from Longleaf cycles.

Pic (the snow's gone now!):


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

What about the GF Gritty anythoughts on that. Seems like a nice bike for the price point.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1072909_-1___
This thing has 700x47c slicks on it and looks to be a beast. It also has a multi speed hub for later use and comes with a thermos . Had I known of this bike prior I would've picked it up asap.

Also a promo code of "ride10" will get you an additional 10% off and if there is a performance bike in your area you can get free delivery!

My LBS has Langsters in stock and do not get me wrong they are a sick looking bike but I do not like such skinny tires for commuting, I like a little cushion when I'm riding. They also have the Specialized Globe Elite IG3 (Internal 3speed) with some bigger tires however they're 26in.

pink


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Pink57 said:


> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1072909_-1___
> This thing has 700x47c slicks on it and looks to be a beast. It also has a multi speed hub for later use and comes with a thermos . Had I known of this bike prior I would've picked it up asap.
> 
> Also a promo code of "ride10" will get you an additional 10% off and if there is a performance bike in your area you can get free delivery!
> ...


This is awesome! I'm looking for a MTB-style SS I can easily convert to fixed gear. I was wondering about the seemingly vertical drop-outs and the apparent lack of a chain tensioner but it looks like it's got an eccentric BB too. Gold!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

This is my winter commuter as of now


I've had the Blue San Jose since 1995 it has about 6700 miles on it. Mostly winter riden.

My pull the trigger on this this summer


Summer Commuter


My Saturday Special 15lbs


I also have several SS mtn bikes including this 1x1 Rat Ride from 1998.
This is before they called them Surly 1x1


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Normbilt said:


> I also have several SS mtn bikes including this 1x1 Rat Ride from 1998.
> This is before they called them Surly 1x1
> >/QUOTE]
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Those tires scare me..........^^^^^^^on the Surley!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> This is awesome! I'm looking for a MTB-style SS I can easily convert to fixed gear. I was wondering about the seemingly vertical drop-outs and the apparent lack of a chain tensioner but it looks like it's got an eccentric BB too. Gold!


If you get this bike I want a thread started with pictures galore, there seems to be nothing about it online (picture related).

pink


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Pink57 said:


> If you get this bike I want a thread started with pictures galore, there seems to be nothing about it online (picture related).
> 
> pink


You can count on it! There really is almost nothing on the web. Probably because it's a Mongoose and it's sold at Performance, so people just assume that it's an X-mart crap bike. I may just pull the trigger. My GF has been talking about getting a new commuter which automatically means I get a new bike to (LOL) even though we really don't have room for either.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/gritty

I can get this for 369


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

My new SS 29er conversion. Everything was bought brand new. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

SS Monstercross! Nice.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Favs*



BigE610 said:


> im thinking of getting a commuter bike. I like the redline 925 because it comes with fenders and seems like a great out of the box bike. are there any other bikes similar that i should have on my radar. I like 29ers over 26er but would be willing to try a 26er. thanks guys


the on one with different tires was a blast and a half. The PWs a good alt and theyre cheap


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

My messy weather (snow and slush) commuter. I like 26" wheels on a MTB


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Winter SS Commuters:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Been using it for a week now. Have a new quill stem (adapter to use a 1 1/8 threadless) and a new headset plus a seatpost. Nothing over $17.

pink


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

So i found a paddy wagon for around 300 bucks on craiglist. going to go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

I bought the kona paddy wagon and rode it today. was cold and rainy but was a nice ride. my frist road type bike so its going to take a little getting used to the bars and what not but definetly no regrets yet.


----------

